# Cat annual booster. Missed it!



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Just come across the cat vaccination card and it appears i missed its annual booster in January. Will it need a full course now or is it within a timeframe for just the booster?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

A booster alone will be fine.

One of my cats was 20 months old when I adopted her and her vaccines were 6 months overdue and she just required a booster


----------



## angel a (Mar 2, 2011)

Im sure a booster will be fine, but just for information I read somewhere that its National Vaccination Month in May, more information about getting reduced costs on full courses of vaccinations can be found on this website: National Vaccination Month | Intervet,


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

It will be fine to get it a bit late. The protection doesn't just suddenly stop at the date in your vaccination book but rather gradually decreases. The only time you might have trouble is maybe if you use a cattery or maybe showing where they might have rules about being in date, otherwise you'll be fine.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, though of course it will depend on what your vet says! I heard of someone who had overrun slightly like you and was told she had to start again on contacting the practice.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It does depend on the vet but it also depends on how many vaccinations the cat has had. If the cat has had an initial course plus at least one booster on time then no vet should insist on a full course again no matter how late you are. If you're late with the first booster then the vet does have an argument for starting over.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

My vet recently informed me that if the booster is over 6 months late then you need to restart the course but your well within that time scale so a booster should still be fine by the sounds of it.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I was a month late getting mine done last year and my vet said not to worry -if they had been done regularly they could go a few months, so from that should be okay.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And then, of course, are those who say that you can have up to 3 years or so between vaccinations (when the foundations have been laid by the kitten and first annual booster ones)....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Our vet said 3 months from when Louie's 1st booster was due but got it done just incase of his insurance


----------

